# 16683-Boost Pressure Regulation: Control Rangenot reached



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Does this mean I have a boost leak? the code after that statement is
P0299-35-00--
What on earth is this


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: 16683-Boost Pressure Regulation: Control Rangenot reached (T-Boy)*

Rule # 5:
5) When posting questions related to a problem you are having with a particular car, always state the exact make/model/year/engine of car you are having a problem with. Also state any modifications you have made to the car. Incomplete information will often get you no answer, or worse yet, the wrong answer. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1201719


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: 16683-Boost Pressure Regulation: Control Rangenot reached ([email protected])*

Jetta 03 1.8t
Installed filter, K04, apr 93
I also seem to have some surging with this code.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: 16683-Boost Pressure Regulation: Control Rangenot reached (T-Boy)*

Nobody has any Ideas?
I'm thinking it could also be my N75 going bye bye








Anybody?


----------



## dex (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: 16683-Boost Pressure Regulation: Control Rangenot reached (T-Boy)*

Look at this thread - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1303680. The issue with my car is still not resolved. One guy found a leak and patched it, but I still haven;t found one.
Btw are you with stock DV? I also think that control range is not met because the DV can't handle it. I'm not certain of that, but it seems to me almost impossible all of us to have pressure leaks on new cars with new hoses







Neither is the J valve, as I installed the F back in and still throws this code. I also changed my DV, but not with aftermarket, but with the G one ( I think it comes on porsches) - *06A145710G* After I got chipped a month ago, I got the DV changed, 48 hrs later changed the N75 with J and 14 hrs later the code showed up and comes back all the time








HEELLLP


_Modified by dex at 7:55 PM 4-10-2004_


----------



## T-dubn (Jan 25, 2004)

I have the ko5 installed with no chip. I'm running a AVCR boost control and i have the same prob. What i have found out is that it is the Charge Air Presure sensor (A.K.A MAP sensor) that trips this code. I'm not 100% sure if it is because of building boost tooo qwick or if it's just because of building too much boost. If i spike past .84kgcm (about 12psi) then it will always trip this code. I'm goinging to try 2 things to fix this one: i ordered a voltage signal clamp from splitsecond, they tell me this will fix it. The other thing is to setup a SAFC to condition the signal so that it won't go out of the "Control Range" and adjust my A/F to what i need.


----------



## dex (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: (T-dubn)*

Interesting, any update on the 2 things you were fixing? 
How are you running KO5 with stock programming?
Is it possible for the MAP to went bad, have you replaced it or it is pointless? 
Let us know if you got anywhere with this








10x http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T-dubn (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (dex)*

No progress yet,.. been working tooo much








I will attempt it this Fri. and hope to be @ the Carlsbad raceway on Sat. or Sun. so i can give yall some real #'s and let U know how it works........... wish me luck!


----------



## T-dubn (Jan 25, 2004)

Ohh.... and yes u can run any turbo with stock ECU. U just won't get the best proformance without a chip or piggyback system of some sort


----------



## 099-RBN (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (T-dubn)*

Just to clarify, "Control range not met" implies that boost pressure is below what is expected/specified by the ECU software at one or more engine operating points.


----------



## T-dubn (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (099-RBN)*

No,... means that the range OF controll was not met. In your case you probably exceeded the controll range, there for the control range was not met. u get it?


----------



## dex (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: (T-dubn)*

So the Bentley CD doesn't have anything about this issue, it doesn;t even have the code for some lame reason







I'm going to call them, but meanwhile if somebody has the web subscription, please check for this:
16683 - Boost Pressure Regulation: Control Range Not Reached
P0299 - 35-00 - -
10x


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (dex)*

I just got vag-com. Had an overboost fault which I cleared. I then went on a run to log 115 (awp, apr91, stock everything else) and now have this error too. Used to have an n75j which Im guessing caused the original overboost fault.


----------



## dex (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: (Chimera)*

The N75J cause this error as well and putting it back to stock didn;t do anything. I've reset the ECU and was unable to find a boost leak so far







It drives me nuts, because it sets me back to stock mode until I clear it. I brolke the J valve, tested the internals (current test, etc...) glued it back together (change the position - looks like the F now







). It works great and holds the boost until it throws this damn code, which none of these useless manuals have described. Bentely ends on 16682 and goes to 16690















What good is a Bentely if it doesn;t have all the codes for a particular engine. I heard that this is a AWP+ DTC only and both the book and CD I have claim that it covers AWP.... bull... 
Bump again. We've got to find out what is this code mean and what is the original cause of it. Web Bentley subscribers, please check the online DTC database.


----------



## dex (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: (dex)*

This is some new info from Bentely software support. 
Software Support only deals with software issues, but I can tell you that the information you are looking for is not on the Official Factory Repair Manuals. It can only be located on the VAS Diagnostic tools 5051 and 5052. I've checked with several sources to find the following information:
Here is the text that goes along with that DTC (Diagnostic Trouble Code): 
P0299, 16683, "Ladedruckregelung Regelgrenze unterschritten", Turbo/Super Charger Underboost, 
Haimerl 06.03.2002 
It looks like most, if not all, of the information for P1295 and P1297 should do, with regards to repair instructions.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (dex)*

What causes underboost?


----------



## dex (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: (Chimera)*

You wouldn't believe this. With all my problems w/16683 not reaching the control limit now I get the 16618 - Boost Pressure Regulation: Limit Exceeded (Overboost Condition) P0234 and overboosrting hehe







So I bought today a brand new DV 710 N. I had 710 G which replaced the stock (stick number, anyone?). After I did the swap the car started throwing the 16618 and is going into limp mode. I also have my N75 J back in. So, I've read that it could be faulty DV( I dont; have the vag pump to test, so how can I test if the DV, brand new, is shot?) I will drive with it tomorrow to see if something will "adapt", but I doubt it. I will then put the 710 G back and see if I will get the 16683 or will be something else. I also read could be the MAP? Where the heck is that and how can I get to it? 
The Bentley suggests that when 16618 is detected, the G31 charger air pressure sensor - needs to be checked. I'm still trying to figure out which one is that so I can measure the resistence. 
Please, advice! This drastic change from not reaching the boost level to overboosting is crazy! 
10x
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PetRaN (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (dex)*

bump
..since I have the same error, can you tell me what hppened to you and how did you fix it?
t.i.a


----------



## Airbag916 (Feb 15, 2005)

i also am throwing the 16683 code, but only when my revo software is set to performance mode, it will not throw otherwise. I have 2003 audi tt 225, it has REVO 91 octane FLASH, Hyperboost DV, and thats all?? I am also spiking to 25psi and beyond?


----------



## MtnVariant (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (Airbag916)*

I too am getting this code on a 04.5 1.8t Passat with APR software. Only happens when in chipped mode. I have changed the stock DV to the 710N and still pull the code. I checked for leaks and found nothing. This is driving me crazy! Please help!
TIA
Rob


----------



## TheArtfulDubber (Jul 18, 2004)

Ah, my arch nemesis, the underboost code.
I was hitting limp after a little V-Tuning for no apparent reason. I had an overboost MBC installed and was set to cap @ 20 psi, so I knew damn well it wasn't overboost. I didn't have any codes when I scanned, but it was limp mode all the same.
Eventually I got tired of it and my good buddy Som and I started logging requested vs. actual boost.
Here is what they scatter plot looked like, I traced the line off of the data points.








What you are seeing there is an actual boost curve that follows specified up until a certain point then drops off, simply because the turbo can't physically make the amount of boost the ECU was requesting.
Finally it threw a code, and it wasn't an overboost code, it was an UNDERboost code. I forget the actual DTC. It was limping because the ECU was asking for more boost than the turbo could actually make.
This is the stock APR programming without any V-tuning with a J valve.








You can see the ECU doesn't request nearly as much boost, and if actual boost went any higher it would be throwing the ever popular overboost code.
Here is the happy medium that has been almost limp free other than a few isolated incidents.








You'll notice the curves fairly closely follow each other.
Here is my advice. Log your actual vs. specified boost and chart them as a scatter plot. You'll need someone more experienced with VAG-COM than me to help.
Apparently the DTC for this one is a new one that isn't in a lot of scanners. Even the Bentley manual doesn't have an explanation for it.
Best of luck, let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## 16VPup (Jan 26, 2002)

Any more info on this fault?, I have a 2003 Passat 1.8T wagon with the same constant never go away fault. I have changed 3 of the main vacuum check valves, the engine breather PCV valve which was soaked with oil and not closing completely. Then I also changed the Engine breather suction pump since it hadn't been changed. The 2 faults that were stored when came in were:

P0299 16683 Boost Pressure Regulation: Control Range Not Reached

P1479 17887 Brake Boost Vacuum system : Mechanical Failure

After replacing the items listed above the Brake Boost vacuum system fault has not come back up at all yet. But the Boost pressure regulation fault comes back up with a short test drive down the road and back (less than 1 mile). I ran the brake booster vacuum pump check before the check valves were replaced and the pump failed the test, but after replacing the valves the pump test completed and output was system ok. I don't think the under boost fault is completely related to the brake booster fault but I just thought it would be important to list all original faults. The only other fault that was listed was:

P1114 17522 Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor: B1 S2 Internal resistance too high 
Implasible signal

I'll be replacing the sensor come Monday but that fault was very sporadic. The car has over 140,000 miles on it for reference. Anyone have new info on the turbo underboost fault, please post it for future reference.


----------



## 16VPup (Jan 26, 2002)

I replaced the rear O2 sensor which was obviously needed and it was the only thing that kept the underboost fault from reoccuring. I don't quite get why an O2 sensor failure would cause an underboost fault other than the fact that if both O2 sensors are failing then they can't adjust fuel/air mixture to account for underboost or overboost conditions. Anyone have anything to add as to reason for an O2 sensor causing the underboost fault?


----------

